# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  ❤ Hi from Scandinavia ❤

## CutiePieds

Hello everyone!

My "name" is Cutiepieds and i'm the 25 year old better half of a reptile loving couple from Denmark :o)
I'm a complete beginner to keeping reptiles and I'm still in the process of gathering information. My plan is to buy my first ball python sometime this fall, if and when i feel confident that I've educated myself enough. To aid myself in this I found myself coming here and bookmarking pages a lot and so I thought why not sign up!

My love for reptiles, and in particular snakes, actually started when I was 4 years old and I told my parents my favourite animal was a snake. In response to that my parents gave me a 3 meter long stuffed teddy snake, that still to this date keeps me company in bed haha!
My interest for reptiles never disappeared, but I was never allowed to actually get any by my parents. When i was 12 I had signed up to Danish reptile forums, was reading a bunch about snake keeping (back then I had read my way to that corn snakes were a good beginner snake) and was making powerpoint presentations and long letters for my parents to show that I knew how to take care of a corn snake. Unfortunately for young me that never worked, but maybe it was for the better since my parents wouldn't have been there support me in my snake keeping.

Today I'm an adult living with my boyfriend who is not completely new to reptile keeping, but still a beginner, and once we're done moving and everything has calmed down we think that we're close to ready to purchase our first ball.

In the mean time I will be (mostly) lurking here trying to suck up as much information as possible so that I can be ready when my baby arrives.

Thank you for reading and thank you for providing me with so much knowledge on this forum!
- Cutiepieds

----------

Maru (06-02-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Welcome

----------


## Craiga 01453

Welcome to the forum!!

Good on you for doing your research!!!
Sounds like you're already on your way to bring a great snake parent!!

Putting in the due diligence to learn before bringing your snake home will make things easier for you and better for the animal!  :Good Job:

----------


## Lord Sorril

You are 25 and don't have a snake yet?  You definitely need one...or two...or five... :Smile: 

Welcome btw!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Welcome!  You have definitely come to the right place for gathering info.  There are so many people on this site with amazing knowledge.  I have learned so much from the other members on here in the short time that I have joined

----------


## CutiePieds

Thanks a lot guys! 
I know at 25 i might be a bit late to the party :'( but i'm still very excited to begin.
I moved out when I was 20 but I didn't feel confident that my finances were good enough as a young student. I'm still a student but i'm getting paid and my boyfriend is an engineer (coincidentally a thermodynamics specialist - so that'll be helpful :o)) so I think now we'll be able to afford everything the animal will need!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-07-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Welcome!  You will find lots of great information here and a really supportive community.  Really great fo hear that you are doing your research first and waited to make sure you were in a better financial spot to care for your snake(s).

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sunnieskys

You have found the right place! Welcome!

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:   We're glad you're here...& don't worry, I was actually older than you when I got my first snake.  Didn't take long to become "snakes" either... :Very Happy:

----------


## CutiePieds

Hey thanks for the warm welcome. We're gonna start out with one snake and learn but we're both hoping that in the future if all goes well that it will go from snake to snake+s  :Snake:  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-18-2019)

----------


## Paddy

Hej and welcome fellow Danish resident!

Where abouts are you based? 
Plenty of ok ish reptile shows in Denmark and I know a few decent ball python breeders...mainly in CPH so a long way from me! 

Let me know if you need any Denmark specific advice  :Smile:  

Mvh 

Pasdy

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the forum  :Tip of the Hat:

----------

